# Internet bricht alle 30 Sekunden bis 2 Minuten für ca. 30 Sekunden ab



## Schuds (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit ca. eienm Jahr ein riesiges Problem mit dem Internet. ( siehe Überschrift ).Ich bin 16 und meine Eltern haben es versucht zu reparieren aber hatten keine Lust darauf es weiter zu verfolgen, da sie nur im Browser sind oder manchmal Videos sehen, weshhalb ihnen das Problem selten weiter in die Quere kommt.  Ich jedoch spiele Spiele online und merke es dahingehend das man sich nicht bewegen oder rausgeschmissen werden kann. Techniker der Telekom waren bereits da aber haben nicht wirklich geholfen. Deshalb versuche ich jetzt das Problem zu finden, obwohl ich mich dahingehend so gut wie gar nicht auskenne. Dermomentane Router ist der dritte, den wir haben. Ich hatte vorgeschlagen diesen auszutauschen aber wir benötigen drei Anschlussbuxen (nicht sicher wie diese heissen). Alarmanlage die einen anruft, Telefon, und Fax. Wir dachten es liegt an der Powerline die im Keller war jedoch wurde diese entfernt und es half nicht. Sher interessant war jedoch, dass als ein Computer der sonst im Keller steht (Mein Computer) für kurzem in meinem Zimmer stand und dann alles meistens glatt lief. Inzwischen haben wir ein LAN - Kabel in den Keller gelegt und das Problem tritt wieder dauerhhaft auf. Es gibt Tage an denen alles sauber läuft aber meistens ist es wie oben beschrieben.

 

Speedport W925V


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wenn noch Infos fehlen einfach Fragen.

Würde mir echt riesig helfen.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juni 2020)

Irgendwie ist das Bild so klein, dass man darauf nix erkennen kann.

 

- Gehst du über WLAN in's Internet oder LAN?

- Bist du direkt mit dem Router verbunden? Oder hängen da noch Switches ("Verteiler") dazwischen?


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2020)

https://telekomhilft.telekom.de/t5/...ueche-mit-Speedport-W925v/td-p/3699567/page/2

https://telekomhilft.telekom.de/t5/...dport-W925V-Verbindungsabbrueche/td-p/4096168

 

Vielleicht haben die Speedports ein Problem (was mich nicht wundern würde).


----------



## Schuds (19. Juni 2020)

Ich bin mit LAN Kabel verbunden welches jedoch nicht direkt am Router angeschlossen ist. Und die Artikel check ich mal.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juni 2020)

Schuds schrieb:


> Ich bin mit LAN Kabel verbunden welches jedoch nicht direkt am Router angeschlossen ist. Und die Artikel check ich mal.


 

Was hast du für ein Internet? DSL? VDSL? Wohnst du in der Stadt? Auf dem Land? Vielleicht an der "5km zum Verteilerkasten-Grenze", die DSL kann? Das merkt man dann vor allem im Sommer, wenn sich durch die Hitze die Leitungen ausdehnen.

 

Häng mal einen Laptop oder wenn möglich den PC *direkt* an den Router und schaue, ob das da auch so ist. Das ist so das Ausschlussverfahren. Wenn es so ist, dann kann es gut sein, dass der Speedport 'ne Macke hat, wenn schon Telekom-Techniker da waren und nix finden konnten. Aber da sagtest du ja bereits, dass das schon der dritte Router ist.  Oder es ist die Leitung ... Wenn alles ok ist, wenn du direkt mit dem Router verbunden bist, dann sind es wohl die Zwischenverbindungen.


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2020)

Schuds schrieb:


> Ich bin mit LAN Kabel verbunden welches jedoch nicht direkt am Router angeschlossen ist. Und die Artikel check ich mal.


 

hört sich nach dlan an. ansonsten was spectrumizer sagt


----------



## pclady0815 (12. Dezember 2020)

Hi,

 

hast du sonst mal euren Anbieter kontaktiert und ihm dein Problem geschildert.

Sonst diesen eventuell wechseln würde ich dir raten.

 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## mrkane947 (14. Dezember 2021)

ZAM schrieb:


> https://telekomhilft.telekom.de/t5/...ueche-mit-Speedport-W925v/td-p/3699567/page/2
> 
> https://telekomhilft.telekom.de/t5/...dport-W925V-Verbindungsabbrueche/td-p/4096168
> 
> ...


das hatte ich auch leider ofter


----------

